# Sawyer's first bike-ride run?? Horrible!



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I recommend you check out this site: Dog Bike Leash Buyers Guide | 2012 Dog Bike Leash Information | Walky Dog vs Bike Tow Leash

Lots of advice about biking with your dog. Bottom line, though, you really need some sort of dog bike tether. These are constructed in such a way as to virtually eliminate the ability of the dog to capsize the bike, even if the dog is pulling strongly. Check out some of the videos on the site.

I have a WalkyDog. Sugarfoot is too young to do much yet, but the couple of times I've taken him out (very short distance, him on grass, slow pace), he has done fine. There really was no learning curve; I just hooked him to the WalkyDog and went. He pulled very strongly, but I could barely feel it, and then he quickly learned to keep in the area of the bike and the pace to keep the collar and attachment leash slack.

Just some thoughts. I can't wait to be able to go for real rides; it's great exercise!

--Q


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Wow thanks! I've never heard of these before! Will it stop him from suddenly stopping to pee or something? Like it won't just jerk me to a stop?


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I used to bike with my borzoi extensively, using a bike attachment (the brand I had back then was a Springer). Once you get moving, thanks to momentum and such, the dog really isn't inclined to stop and sniff! If they try to peel off after a squirrel...the device absorbs the shock and they just "have" to continue along with you. You barely feel the tug. Yes, if the dog is strong and gets going, they can actually pull you along; my borzoi did, and it was a rush. But you can put on the brakes and slow down. If the dog really digs in and tries to stop, you'll feel it and can slow down with control. I think that happened a grand total of once, when Flame decided she *had* to poop right that very moment. I did have to brake, but was in no danger of tipping or flipping over the handlebars--just "dragged" her for a step or two as I stopped the bike. 

Hope this helps!

--Q


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

We bike with our dogs too; we're not using a Springer right now but we do use easywalk style harnesses. The good thing is, the dogs LOVE to go for a bike ride, so they learned quickly how to behave or else we shut the ride down and go home. We are still going for short distances only. Interestingly, after using an easywalk harness for runs and bike rides, they seem to apply the no-pull rules to plain old collars now too. Love that!


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Thanks, By the way, at 14 months his growth plates (or whatever it's called... :afraid should be able to handle a good run right?


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Do you have someone that can accompany you for the first few times? 

It might help to have someone in range of Sawyer to give him a correction of some type and lead him away from the distraction. You can teach a "leave it" command or "keep going" or something, and reinforce it on walks.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I tried a second time with biking today. I used my own bike now that I got the tire fixed and felt much more confident... Guess I'm just used to my bike.
I decided to use his halti so he wouldn't pull and it kept him from being so jerky and made him a lot more controllable.
I still had to stop and get off my bike any time we saw a car (luckily we don't get too many on our road... about 5 in the whole 45 mins)
He still lunged at them but because the moment they drove by, I got on the bike again and he immediately started running again. I think it's already helped some. He doesn't keep freaking out for five minutes after, just lunges and then can move on.
I'm still not sure how to teach him to ignore the cars. He's so horrible around them when he sees them at a distance he instantly crouches to the ground. nothing I do or say will distract him. He couldn't care less about treats at this point. and if I stand in his way or turn him around, he'll do whatever pushing he has to to get to look at the vehicle again
Again, I noticed major progress with the cars though today... Slowly but surely... I hope:argh:


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

are you using a walky-dog? We have one that we are ready to try out with Spike. Just have to get a redi harness first...

sarah


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I'm not... Right now I don't have money to buy it lol, gonna ask for it for my b-day though which isn't too far off


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm glad the halti helped, but I would be very concerned about it causing some sort of neck injury, especially if he is lunging at cars.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

It is something I was worried about-even when I first got it. But I tried many other collars. regular nylon, harness, choke, even prong (I did my research on how to use it safely/properly) but the halti is so far the only that that actually makes him not try to pull. Even with the choke collar he would pull and pull. I get off my bike the second we see a car, and move to the ditch so even if he jumps up he doesn't get near the vehicle. He seems to know how to maneuver to not get hurt with it. he still lunges but kinda jumps forward and turns his body... if that makes sense?
Anyway we went twice today. this afternoon a neighbours lab was loose and ran up to us, hackles raised when he saw Sawyer. I was quite nervous but Sawyer just sniffed him for a second, then I pulled and he didn't even fight, just continued on his jog  He's NEVER done that before!!!!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

How is the biking going lately, Sawyersmomma? I've been alternating taking our two running, then next day biking, then next day running. I did find that Maddy's paws got a little abraded and she had to have some special attention to them, but she's fine now. I had a problem with them pulling, not at first but after they got to love the biking...so my earlier response on this thread? Forget that! They pulled me like a couple of draft horses going back to the barn, easywalk harness or no easywalk harness; apparently the pulling action under the armpits was worth it to them. But this morning they were great! So, I don't know, maybe working with them is working. You know how you try and try and try, and finally something goes right but you don't know exactly what caused it?


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

It's been going really well! I actually posted on Sawyers Progress Journal (under poodle talk I think) the other day...
I was advised to just keep walking when he freaks out, and decided to finally apply it to biking too. I was worried he'd lunge infront of the bike and one or both of us would get hurt. So I shortened the leash to about a foot, so he would either have to keep going straight, or run into the tire. Sounds savage, and I was definitely worried, but I slowed down a bit when we saw the bike so it wouldn't hurt... just remind him that's not how it goes.
He KEPT RUNNING! He was definitely still leery of them, keeping a close eye and still crouch/running, stalking mode I guess... but he didn't try to attack them! And I went on a more popular road so he got more practice with it. It was incredible! I think it will take a few more months, but I actually have hope that one day he won't be stressed and will just enjoy bike rides and walks without worrying about the cars.
He's made such amazing improvements in the last week!:adore:


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

That's awesome! I guess persistence is the key. That's what we're trying to do with Indy and the way she freaks out at certain dogs too--and they aren't even bothering her! Just minding their own business. It's only certain ones that she takes an immediate disliking to, but we make her sit and face forward (my goal is that she pays attention to me and ignores the other dog). Then if she behaves (even for a second) we relax and let her up to take some more steps but if she starts to growl or snarl again, she has to sit and face forward until she stops. I think I may have seen a small improvement yesterday! I was thinking, I want to stop this freaking out business before it becomes an obsession with her. But it's kind of the same as you and Sawyer on the bike, so I'm really glad he's making such good progress!


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

I've learned that speed is key when passing a trigger. I used to slow down when we saw something I thought ralph might go after - this made thigns worse. Now we speed up! The poor guy is running full speed to keep up with the bike he has no choice but to keep running and looking forward. It's quite funny to watch (When my hubby is holding the lead and I'm biking behind them) Ralph quickly looks at the other dog, then back front, then the dog, then he gets fed up and ignores the dog so he can stay running with his dad. It's like his mind is so busy on the running he can't do anything else. Once we pass the trigger we slow back down. It has helped sooo much! Of course, this could back fire and we go tumbling... but so far... knock on wood. We also taught Ralph a healthy fear of the front tire. WE worked in the driveway, me walking beside the bike. Everytime he'd try to go in front of the tire he'd get bumped by it. Now even if we are stopped and we ask him to come to the other side of the bike he will refuse to walk in front of it, he will walk all the way around the back and then to the other side. I'm pretty confident he won't try to run in front of it. 

We've only ever used his regular leash/collar, but never let him pull, never ever. We started slow and then built up speed. He had to learn control to run beside before we let him go fast. Not sure, maybe this helped us?


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

frankgrimes said:


> I've learned that speed is key when passing a trigger. I used to slow down when we saw something I thought ralph might go after - this made thigns worse. Now we speed up! The poor guy is running full speed to keep up with the bike he has no choice but to keep running and looking forward. It's quite funny to watch (When my hubby is holding the lead and I'm biking behind them) Ralph quickly looks at the other dog, then back front, then the dog, then he gets fed up and ignores the dog so he can stay running with his dad. It's like his mind is so busy on the running he can't do anything else. Once we pass the trigger we slow back down. It has helped sooo much! Of course, this could back fire and we go tumbling... but so far... knock on wood.


Thanks! Yes, speeding up seems to help, but dang it makes me nervous haha. Lately I've just been making him run on the treadmill, and going for short walks to get him out. I know it's not the best, but in the winter that's what I'll be stuck with anyway.


----------

